# NR Savor the Moment ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

anyone have a clue if NR's next installment of her bride quartet out at the end of the month will be available on Kindle?


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been wondering the SAME thing.  It was listed a while back, before all the pulling of books to raise prices.  In fact, a friend of mine pre-ordered it on Kindle ... but now the listing is gone.  I need this third book as I'm following the series, but I only want it on Kindle.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been wondering about this as well, even though when it was available for the Kindle for pre-order it was $9.99 while the book was $8, at least it was still available. Now you can't even get it for the Kindle.

I think this is the third or fourth book now that I have been waiting on to be released that is now (but once was) not available for the Kindle.
I have no idea if they are putting a delay on them or what but it is pretty frustrating. It wouldn't be so bad if the books I wanted were are stand alone ones but every single one is either part of a series or trilogy..something.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm trying not to panic yet. Things change a lot once a book is released.

I am very discouraged, though, at the rise in prices and decrease in availability of books for the Kindle lately.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Who's NR?  


Mike


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Who's NR?
> 
> Mike


For shame , Mike for shame! NR? Nora Roberts!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I am very discouraged, though, at the rise in prices and decrease in availability of books for the Kindle lately.


I feel the same way. I looked for it in the IBook store and was able to download a sample and it is available for pre-order. So, this is another example of this stupid publisher war with Amazon.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> For shame , Mike for shame! NR? Nora Roberts!


Well, I don't read romance novels (I had to go to Wikipedia to find out who she was).

Mike


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Well, I don't read romance novels (I had to go to Wikipedia to find out who she was).
> 
> Mike


Most of her stuff is very well written.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

intinst said:


> Most of her stuff is very well written.


Indeed.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

according to what I can understand from an Amazon CS rep.  Hopefully it'll be back up next week this is after saying they had no new info on the title.  so who the heck knows


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Nora Roberts / JD Robb = favorite author  

I will be extremely upset if this new book is not available for Kindle. I have the other 2 on Kindle (in fact purchased the DTB of the first book of this series prior to owning the Kindle and then purchased again to have it Kindlized  

I'd consider switching to a different e-reader if her books will not be available on Kindle as I'll still be able to read the ones I've purchased on my touch. This is absolutely rediculous!

BTW - The new Sookie Stackhouse book out in May is also gone from Amazon!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Casse said:


> Nora Roberts / JD Robb = favorite author
> 
> I will be extremely upset if this new book is not available for Kindle. I have the other 2 on Kindle (in fact purchased the DTB of the first book of this series prior to owning the Kindle and then purchased again to have it Kindlized
> 
> ...


I will be very, very surprised if Savor the Moment isn't going to be released for Kindle. I'm not panicking yet because I just feel we'll be able to get the book for Kindle.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I will be very, very surprised if Savor the Moment isn't going to be released for Kindle. I'm not panicking yet because I just feel we'll be able to get the book for Kindle.


Yeah, but for how much?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I will be very, very surprised if Savor the Moment isn't going to be released for Kindle. I'm not panicking yet because I just feel we'll be able to get the book for Kindle.


Well, most people thought the same thing about Jim Butcher's Changes and that one still isn't available for the Kindle and it's been 3 weeks now. It IS available for many other devices, just not Kindle. It's the same publisher (Penguin) and they're having "issues" with Amazon.

I'm pretty bummed because NR is one of my "drop everything and read" authors. No matter what I'm reading, it usually gets put aside when NR releases a new book. I would gladly buy this one on release day at $9.99. I have purchased almost all of her books that are available for Kindle. I did have it pre-ordered but that's obviously been cancelled.

Normally if it weren't available for the Kindle, I'd get the audio version at audible, but because I'm upset about this whole publisher business, I'm not going to do that this time. They can have my money when they release a Kindle version.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

This is all so discouraging... and frustrating.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, most people thought the same thing about Jim Butcher's Changes and that one still isn't available for the Kindle and it's been 3 weeks now. It IS available for many other devices, just not Kindle. It's the same publisher (Penguin) and they're having "issues" with Amazon.
> 
> I'm pretty bummed because NR is one of my "drop everything and read" authors. No matter what I'm reading, it usually gets put aside when NR releases a new book. I would gladly buy this one on release day at $9.99. I have purchased almost all of her books that are available for Kindle. I did have it pre-ordered but that's obviously been cancelled.
> 
> Normally if it weren't available for the Kindle, I'd get the audio version at audible, but because I'm upset about this whole publisher business, I'm not going to do that this time. They can have my money when they release a Kindle version.


I agree with you on that. I'm hooked on the Quartet. Sigh. I have't read the J.D. Robb books, though, because I figure they might be too scary/gory for me <g>. Have you read them?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The publishers are all hoping that we will give in on prices in a short while and that nothing will have to change for them. They are putting their heads in the sand and hoping that ebooks will just go away so that their business model can stay the same. The music industry did the the same thing, It didn't work for them and it won't work long term for the publishers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I have't read the J.D. Robb books, though, because I figure they might be too scary/gory for me <g>. Have you read them?


Every single one of them. I'm actually re-reading them all. As a matter of fact, not only do I have all of these on my Kindle, I also have every single one in audio format as well. Yes, they're that good. They can be a graphic, especially when describing the crimes, but they have lighthearted moments that balance those out. There's also really hot


Spoiler



monkey sex


. You will ABSOLUTELY fall in love with Roarke. I love reading series books because I feel like I can get to know the characters better.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

intinst said:


> The publishers are all hoping that we will give in on prices in a short while and that nothing will have to change for them. They are putting their heads in the sand and hoping that ebooks will just go away so that their business model can stay the same. The music industry did the the same thing, It didn't work for them and it won't work long term for the publishers.


well I wish they'd get smarter it seems to me in the long run they'd still get more of their freakin money even if the book is sold at a cheaper price because people tend to buy more if it costs less, but then what do I know. I bought the first in the quartet when it came out have not read it though. I tend to wait on her trilogies ect until it is finished that way I have no wait, but I Hate the idea of part of the series on K and part in paper


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Every single one of them. I'm actually re-reading them all. As a matter of fact, not only do I have all of these on my Kindle, I also have every single one in audio format as well. Yes, they're that good. They can be a graphic, especially when describing the crimes, but they have lighthearted moments that balance those out. There's also really hot
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree about series books. When I like the first book in a series, I'm a happy camper and I buy ALL the rest of the series at once.

Okay, you sold me. I'll have to try the J.D. Robb series <g>. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I agree about series books. When I like the first book in a series, I'm a happy camper and I buy ALL the rest of the series at once.
> 
> Okay, you sold me. I'll have to try the J.D. Robb series <g>. Thank you for the recommendation.


I don't think you'll be sorry withe the J.D. Robb series, My DW got me started reading them and they are well written mysteries, without gratuitous gore but with the


Spoiler



monkey sex!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Every single one of them. I'm actually re-reading them all. As a matter of fact, not only do I have all of these on my Kindle, I also have every single one in audio format as well. Yes, they're that good. They can be a graphic, especially when describing the crimes, but they have lighthearted moments that balance those out. There's also really hot
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I need/want to read these as well but need to read a bit more of what I have before I start because I know myself once I start I won't stop until I'm current and that is a lot of Money


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I agree about series books. When I like the first book in a series, I'm a happy camper and I buy ALL the rest of the series at once.
> 
> Okay, you sold me. I'll have to try the J.D. Robb series <g>. Thank you for the recommendation.


You have to let me know how you like them.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The JD Robb books are absolutely wonderful. Crime, mystery, romance, comedy... they have it all. I don't like real gory stuff, and these books haven't crossed the line for me. Even when there is icky forensic stuff, it's brief.

Read them in order, because the character development is a big part of what makes these books so good.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

4Katie said:


> The JD Robb books are absolutely wonderful. Crime, mystery, romance, comedy... they have it all. I don't like real gory stuff, and these books haven't crossed the line for me. Even when there is icky forensic stuff, it's brief.
> 
> Read them in order, because the character development is a big part of what makes these books so good.


Agreed, and not just the main characters, but the second and third string, if you will allow.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

This is one of the few books I've planned to buy in DTB because I have a friend who borrows who doesn't have a kindle or any other electronic device to read and it seemed unfair to her and frankly for short series I prefer keeping the set in the same format - things like Eve Dallas which are ongoing made the switch ~

That said I'd be surprised if the ebook was cheaper than the $8 Amazon has for preorder right now...


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Flechette said:


> That said I'd be surprised if the ebook was cheaper than the $8 Amazon has for preorder right now...


I just want this to come out for Kindle at a reasonable price 

If it doesn't I'll borrow from a friend that buys DTB and the publisher can just miss out on that sale


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> You have to let me know how you like them.


Yes, I will. Right now they're going high up on my TBR list, but I have a few others first. The more I read on Kindleboards, the more authors I'm "discovering." Gosh, but this is fun!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Yes, I will. Right now they're going high up on my TBR list, but I have a few others first. The more I read on Kindleboards, the more authors I'm "discovering." Gosh, but this is fun!!!


I've helped several members here discover my beloved Eve and Roarke (and the rest of the gang) you'll laugh, cry, get hot & bothered, get mad.

Then you'll dig put your wallet to buy all 30 in the series. (need to read them in order, there's way too uch character development to skip around)


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've helped several members here discover my beloved Eve and Roarke (and the rest of the gang) you'll laugh, cry, get hot & bothered, get mad.
> 
> Then you'll dig put your wallet to buy all 30 in the series. (need to read them in order, there's way too uch character development to skip around)


I love to laugh, cry, get hot & bothered, and get mad .... I just don't want toooooo scary or gory <g>. I guess if the laugh and hot and bothered beat out the scary parts, I'll be okay. Right?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I love to laugh, cry, get hot & bothered, and get mad .... I just don't want toooooo scary or gory <g>. I guess if the laugh and hot and bothered beat out the scary parts, I'll be okay. Right?


It will. I'm not one for scary and gory. (I watch ER and Grey's Anatomy with my hands over my face) and I don't have any problems with them.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It will. I'm not one for scary and gory. (I watch ER and Grey's Anatomy with my hands over my face) and I don't have any problems with them.


^^^ what she said

I had bought the first 5 or 6 In Death series back in June of 09. They stay in my TBR. After I finished Outlander I start In Death, needless to say I was hooked and read the entire series non stop!!! I have not started to re-read them as I have 72 pages of content on my Kindle. And I bought 6 books today. I don't have this NR series but if I stay on KB much longer tonight, I will.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> It will. I'm not one for scary and gory. (I watch ER and Grey's Anatomy with my hands over my face) and I don't have any problems with them.


Okay. That sounds like me (covering my face). I can't stand. I just bought Naked in Death. Just what I need - more books to be addicted to <g>. I can't stop buying books and don't want to stop.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

ladyknight33 said:


> ^^^ what she said
> 
> I had bought the first 5 or 6 In Death series back in June of 09. They stay in my TBR. After I finished Outlander I start In Death, needless to say I was hooked and read the entire series non stop!!! I have not started to re-read them as I have 72 pages of content on my Kindle. And I bought 6 books today. I don't have this NR series but if I stay on KB much longer tonight, I will.


Uh oh. You fit right in here with obsessive readers and book buyers. What fun!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Indulgence in Death, Book 38, is being released November 2010.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> Indulgence in Death, Book 38, is being released November 2010.
> deb


Hopefully this nonsense with Penguin will be resolved by then because I KNOW I won't be able to hold off buying that one.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, Savor the Moment was released today. But no Kindle version yet.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Well, Savor the Moment was released today. But no Kindle version yet.


PB cost is $8.00, the I-book price was $9.99 the last time I looked. I had considered buying it there but held off. Now I won't buy it there for sure. I can wait. I did click "I want this book on Kindle" though.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I did click "I want this book on Kindle" though.


I've clicked it MANY times.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks like I won't get to read this book for a while. I sent an email to Nora, using the link on her website.

First I asked if Savor the Moment will be released for the Kindle:


> At this point in time I do not have any information about the release of Savor the Moment for Kindle -- the delay is part of an ongoing matter between the publisher and Amazon. I have forwarded your e-mail (and all e-mail on this subject) to the publisher so they are aware of reader reaction.


I'm so bummed by all this. I hope Amazon gets everything settled soon.

I also asked if any of her older books will be released for the Kindle:


> As for Nora's older books, e-rights were not part of her Silhouette contracts so until they are, the entire Silhouette backlist will not be available in any e-format.


I wonder if that will ever happen...


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

4Katie said:


> Looks like I won't get to read this book for a while. I sent an email to Nora, using the link on her website.
> 
> First I asked if Savor the Moment will be released for the Kindle:I'm so bummed by all this. I hope Amazon gets everything settled soon.
> 
> I also asked if any of her older books will be released for the Kindle:I wonder if that will ever happen...


That is sooooooooooo sad. I want to read Savor the Moment on my KINDLE.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Almost picked up the DT version of this book  

Decided to wait for my new MBP to arrive and then if nothing else I may order it for the Nook and download the Nook app to my MBP. 

It is rediculous that Apple and B&N are selling these ebooks but Amazon will not   And yes, we have no way of knowing the requirements from Penguin but sheesh Apple has this title for 9.99 and it's $12 for the DT at the local store. Price it somewhere in that area and I will buy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Casse said:


> It is rediculous that Apple and B&N are selling these ebooks but Amazon will not


They will work it out. Try to be patient.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just went to my library and put a hold on this.  I am #480 in line out of about 110 copies.  Maybe Amazon and Penguin will get this resolved before I get to the top of the queue.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My mom called earlier and asked why it wasn't in our Kindle library. I guess she's been anxious to read it too. Long story short, she wound up buying the audible version for us.

The downside is, I'm trying to explain how to download audible manager and transfer files to my technically challenged mother.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I also got a response from the publisher, Penguin:



> Thank you for your feedback regarding Nora Roberts' Savor the Moment; it is important to us. We want you to know that our discussions with Amazon, a valuable retail partner, are ongoing. Until we reach an agreement with them regarding our newly released eBooks - which we hope will be very soon - we want to assure you that the hardcover, trade paperback and mass market paperback editions of our books are currently available on Amazon.com, as well as in bookstores nationwide. We would like you to know that, to date, Penguin Group (USA) has supported all eReading devices that are available to readers. The eBook editions of our newly released books are also available through a number of outlets, including Barnes and Noble.com, Sony, Kobo, eBooks.com, as well as through eReader applications on the iPhone, and in the iBookstore on the iPad. We value your readership and appreciate your support during this time. Thank you.


That's all very nice, but I don't own an ereader by B&N, Sony, Kobo, etc.

I own a KINDLE. Amazon better fix this soon.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I also got a response from the publisher, Penguin:
> 
> That's all very nice, but I don't own an ereader by B&N, Sony, Kobo, etc.
> 
> I own a KINDLE. Amazon better fix this soon.


Completely agree


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My mom called earlier and asked why it wasn't in our Kindle library. I guess she's been anxious to read it too. Long story short, she wound up buying the audible version for us.
> 
> The downside is, I'm trying to explain how to download audible manager and transfer files to my technically challenged mother.


OMG, my mom does the same thing to me. She REFUSES to read directions. She jumps in doing what she thinks needs to be done and then calls me up and has me come fix it. The good part is I've learned to do a lot of things I never would have otherwise.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> OMG, my mom does the same thing to me. She REFUSES to read directions. She jumps in doing what she thinks needs to be done and then calls me up and has me come fix it. The good part is I've learned to do a lot of things I never would have otherwise.
> deb


I am forever trying to troubleshoot their computer issues. The problem is, I'm in Maryland, they're in Nevada 

When I bought her first Kindle, I had it sent to me, I loaded all of my books on it, then sent it to her. I gave her very detailed step by step directions on how to access my account and transfer books from her computer to the Kindle (there was no whispernet where she lived) Even with the directions she had a heck of a time figuring it out. I think she bought the K2 as soon as I told her I thought it would work in her area. Thank goodness it does.

But I think she has audible set up, so now she's going through my account and discovering all the audiobooks I have. Between those and the Kindle books, that should keep her occupied for a couple of years


----------

